# Fun 4th of July!!



## Darin (Jul 4, 2006)

Went to a Canyon about 45 minutes from the house today for a hike. Here is a picture of the canyon and one of the boys under one of the boulders. Never been there before but it was real nice. Much different than the Rocky Mountains. This is southeast of Denver. (Rocky Mountains are west of Denver).


----------

